

What can actually be accomplished with Twitter? - messel
http://messel.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/03/what-can-actually-be-accomplished-with-twitter.html

======
access_denied
Driving traffic to your site. The power of social network based traffic is
that you can reach people who wouldn't have searched for your keywords. Think
'publicity instead of 'retail. </IMHO>

